# Компьютерные технологии > Операционные системы > Microsoft Windows >  После Windows 8 остались заблокированные папки...

## iva2185

После сноса Windows 8 на логическом диске остались заблокированные папки. К ним нет доступа ни с соседней системы на втором харде (XP SP3), ни через загрузку Live Cd.
Можно ли их открыть и, если возможно, чем?

---------- Post added at 13:12 ---------- Previous post was at 11:42 ----------




> После сноса Windows 8 на логическом диске остались заблокированные папки. К ним нет доступа ни с соседней системы на втором харде (XP SP3), ни через загрузку Live Cd.
> Можно ли их открыть и, если возможно, чем?


Удалось открыть папки для просмотра при помощи Acronis Disk Director 11. Но только для просмотра :( 
Вопрос остается - как получить доступ к содержимому папок, чтобы их переместить или изменить ?

----------


## Cheechako

> После сноса Windows 8 на логическом диске остались заблокированные папки...


Ежели под "блокировкой" понимать "отсутствие прав" :), то нужно стать _владельцем_ - в случае проблем должны помочь TakeOwnershipEx / WinOwnership, м.б. достаточно Unlocker'а.

----------


## iva2185

> Ежели под "блокировкой" понимать "отсутствие прав" :), то нужно стать _владельцем_ - в случае проблем должны помочь TakeOwnershipEx / WinOwnership, м.б. достаточно Unlocker'а.


Спасибо. В самом деле - был невозможен доступ к папкам. На данный момент я просто поставил заново Windows 8 и, после некоторых усилий :) (настройка безопасности и прав доступа), - вполне комфортно согнал с диска нужные папки.

---------- Post added at 14:00 ---------- Previous post was at 13:54 ----------




> Спасибо. В самом деле - был невозможен доступ к папкам. На данный момент я просто поставил заново Windows 8 и, после некоторых усилий :) (настройка безопасности и прав доступа), - вполне комфортно согнал с диска нужные папки.


Варианты Unlocker'а не годятся, а вот за остальное - просто огромная моя благодарность...

----------


## iva2185

> По умолчанию социальные сети знакомств
> 
>     Привет всем! Меня зовут Маша!
>     Я ищу мужчину по интересам, поэтому и пришла на этот форум
>     Я очень открытая личность и простите если кого-то смущает моя фотография!


Вот это системочка... :blush::good:
    Уважаемые господа руководители форума, прошу вас принять меры защиты от порнухи на форуме.

----------

